# Pyramid Collection has some costumes



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I just love this catalog and they have some Halloween costumes too. Sure, some of the costumes are expensive but you can get some ideas from them.

Pyramid Collection Costumes & accessories


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, Spooky1 pointed out those spider web thigh high stockings to me the other day when our catalog arrived. I have no idea why....


----------

